# Amboise Brass Band 15em & 16em



## pneumatician (May 1, 2005)

Following this years Brass Band meet, and didn't we all have a wonderfull time. Val promised to write to Amboise. Below are copies of communication so far.

The reply is the French one :wink:

Bonjour,

Pour faire suite à votre mail, je suis au regret de vous informer que personne de votre organisation n'avait réservé auprès du camping pour le séjour de votre groupe cette saison.
En effet, vous étiez venus l'année passée mais ayant constaté qu'il y avait de la place, vous n'avez pas souhaité faire une réservation pour cette année, comme nous l'a expliqué l'un des participants. Or, la Ville d'Amboise accueillait sur cette date le Championnat de France d'Agility et les compétiteurs avaient quant à eux réservés leurs emplacements de camping. 
Nous serons ravis de vous accueillir la saison prochaine et nous vous encourageons à faire dès le mois d'avril une réservation.

Cordialement,

Service Sports et Loisirs

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
De : Valerie Latham [mailto:[email protected]] 
Envoyé : mardi 22 septembre 2009 17:29
À : [email protected]
Objet : Municipal Campsite, Amboise

I trust I have the correct address, which I have obtained from the Internet.

We have stayed at your site many times during the past years and have always been completely happy with the service and facilities. However, this year we were very disappointed and would welcome your comments on the following.

We visited Amboise for the Annual Brass Band Festival, which we always find most enjoyable. We were with many of our friends from the Motorhome Facts Group, an English organisation. Our organisers contacted you prior to our visit, to book pitches together, so that we might enjoy the company of friends. Unfortunately, they were advised that you do not take bookings, so we would have to just do our best when we arrived, which we did. Sadly, quite a few of us were far apart from the others, which made things a little difficult, but we accepted this as we were told these were your rules.

Imagine our surprise when, later in the week, part of the camp site was cordoned off and we were told that this was reserved for participants in a Dog Show, complete of course with their dogs! When we attempted to question the people in the Reception, they were not very helpful. We were greatly disturbed by the barking etc. of these animals and would advise you that, perhaps in future, you could "reserve" their spaces at the far end of the field, where they would not be a nuisance to your other visitors.

Regarding your rules concerning "No Reservations", why were these people allowed to reserve when we were not? Do you have to own a dog, or is there something else we have missed?

I would be pleased to hear from you as soon as possible, as we plan our holiday in France quite early and we don't want to be faced with the same situation in 2010.

Regards

Val Latham (Mrs)


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

We didn't manage to attend this year but we did enjoy last years meet at Amboise . . Although the town, site & brass bands were good - maybe its time to look for a different venue ?

[ I know its a fair bit further south but I can recommend Millau 8)


----------

